
How does a search engine know what words mean? - Anon84
http://www.scienceforseo.com/informationtext-analysis/how-does-a-search-engine-know-what-words-mean/
======
nazgulnarsil
I think a major breakthrough will occur when we ditch the whole "meaning"
thing. I think humans probably use language the same way a computer uses
numbers, i.e. manipulation of abstract symbols. Words, like numbers, are
ultimately just empty buckets with a bunch of tags attached that tell us
something about how it interacts with the world. Our tagging system is very
complex, and I suspect that much of human creativity stems from experimentally
assigning inappropriate tags to concepts and seeing if the result makes a more
coherent pattern.

~~~
timcederman
Our search company (Trovix) assigns meaning to words. Google does not. They
use statistical analysis to derive contextual links.

~~~
MissBrackets
I agree with you on that one.

------
ntoshev
This article itself is a good example why obsessing with SEO is bad. The
article is written for search engines to index, not for humans to understand.
It obviously compiles information from various sources, but little effort is
made to make the content actually understandable - apparently the important
thing for the author is to mention a variety of terms in proper context.

~~~
MissBrackets
You know zilch about seo :)

